
Can Glucose Replenish Willpower? - CMartucci
http://whatblag.com/2011/08/21/can-glucose-replenish-willpower/
======
6ren
It might not be literal glucose consumption, but the body figuring it has
calories to spare to indulge in a pointless (for survival) lab exercise.

~~~
sixtofour
Yes, the blog poster states that the brain consumes .25 calories per minute.
But we are more than just our brain. The brain is part of a complex system.
And so we can reasonably ask if our willpower, or other mental measures, could
be affected by non-brain parts of the system.

~~~
CMartucci
Of course the brain is affected by non-brain parts of the system. But my point
is that, in order for glucose to "replenish" willpower, it should be the case
that some task depleted glucose by some significant amount -- hence the need
for replenishment.

